# Want tips? Do Doordash



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Doordash has been a crazy and wild experience. You can read about my experience in the Stories Section. But guess what? About 1/3 of my income from Doordash are tips! Tips, tips tips! 

If you want tips, sign up for some Doordash and become a Dasher. It's good to do on weeknights after 1 am. Or at lunchtime. So when rideshare is slow, Food delivery gets busy.

I guess you just have to do it right. One thing I don't like is when a customer isn't there and you have to wait 11 minutes before moving on. That's insane, for 6 bucks an order. I also won't do Mall orders anymore. 

But I will say that you do feel better about yourself because you're tipped by pretty much everyone. So weird. They are paying an arm and a leg just to have food delivered, but they can't give 2 dollars for rideshare ha ha ha ha.


----------



## cola363 (Apr 24, 2017)

Did I read that right, weeknights after 1 AM?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

cola363 said:


> Did I read that right, weeknights after 1 AM?


Right tons of food orders


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Perhaps weeknights after 1 am is good for food delivery in a college town as the students study all night.


----------

